# New Ariens Platinum Sho 30 leaking



## bndawgs (Jan 27, 2016)

Have a brand new Platinum Sho 30 used for this past winter that's leaking the gear oil out of the auger case. Haven't had a chance to investigate further, just noticed the gear oil on the ground. Just wondering if there is anything in particular I should check on.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Had the same issue with my Deluxe 28 w/414cc motor. It is likely a leaking seal, bring it to the dealer for a warranty repair. If you have to pay them to pick it up I would call Ariens to reimburse dealer. Good luck with it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

First thing I'd be checking is my warranty.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Has it been really hot and stored in a hotter garage or shed? I've seen the auger shaft stub grease heat up to liquid and leak out near the sides of the gear case. If you check the level in the gear case and it seems fine clean it up really well and watch it. May be as simple as that and avoid a trip for service.:wavetowel2:


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

bndawgs said:


> Have a brand new Platinum Sho 30 used for this past winter that's leaking the gear oil out of the auger case. Haven't had a chance to investigate further, just noticed the gear oil on the ground. Just wondering if there is anything in particular I should check on.


I have the same problem from the rear oil seal. the two side seals do not leak. I don't notice the problem with red oil on the snow, just when in storage in my shed. I made a dipstick to check the oil level and it is within the factory spec given in owners manual. I added more L3 oil to the top of spec. My dealer has not had any complaints and thinks the leakage may be from summer heat expanding the oil in the box, which does not have a vent, causing the slight leak.

Will soon be time to run the machine for checking it out so I can see if it leaks in use.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*very interesting...*



Town said:


> I have the same problem from the rear oil seal. the two side seals do not leak. I don't notice the problem with red oil on the snow, just when in storage in my shed. I made a dipstick to check the oil level and it is within the factory spec given in owners manual. I added more L3 oil to the top of spec. My dealer has not had any complaints and thinks the leakage may be from summer heat expanding the oil in the box, which does not have a vent, causing the slight leak.
> 
> Will soon be time to run the machine for checking it out so I can see if it leaks in use.


never had this problem, wonder if it was overfilled at factory, do the synthetic oils they probably use expand more than dino oil or are the seals wearing prematurely. it doesn't take much oil in a ring and pinion gear case for lubrication, the ring gear just needs to dip into the oil and carry it around to the pinion. you could always call Ariens service department and pick their brains.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

stromr said:


> never had this problem, wonder if it was overfilled at factory, do the synthetic oils they probably use expand more than dino oil or are the seals wearing prematurely. it doesn't take much oil in a ring and pinion gear case for lubrication, the ring gear just needs to dip into the oil and carry it around to the pinion. you could always call Ariens service department and pick their brains.


The factory did not overfill the auger gearbox. The L3 oil is way thinner than hypoid gear oil or the grease, but I don't know about expansion properties. I checked the gearbox oil level when I got the machine, after the first and second season and now getting it ready for its third season and it has always been in the "safe zone" (2.38" to 2.63" from the top of the gearcase where the plug and washer would sit). My new dipstick just makes it more convenient/easier to check. The oil level has gone down but not by as much as would be expected of a seal leak, under use, on a highly used machine.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I took the auger/impeller assembly out and stood it vertically on the impeller. The oil gushed from the seal, so it needs a new seal. The impeller shaft has no free play. The bearing at the pulley end of the impeller shaft is a ball bearing unit. The bearings at each end of the auger shaft are plastic and no lubrication present.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Town said:


> I took the auger/impeller assembly out and stood it vertically on the impeller. The oil gushed from the seal, so it needs a new seal. The impeller shaft has no free play. The bearing at the pulley end of the impeller shaft is a ball bearing unit. The bearings at each end of the auger shaft are plastic and no lubrication present.


Plastic auger bearings don't sound too durable. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

My dealer replaced all 3 seals on the auger gearbox shafts and the front metal seal. The Ariens gearbox oil is now clear instead of red. Apparently the gearbox manufacturer deems the red L3 lubricant as proprietary so Ariens now sells the clear oil. My machine is back together again and no leaks.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Good to hear, now we just need some snow to play with, the red color helped detect leaks. I fear the clear fluid may be mistaken for melted snow or just moisture, where there could be an actual leak that can destroy the gear case if not addressed. This does not sound like a good idea to switch from red oil to clear, only time will tell.


----------

